# Navarre Pier



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

Has the water around navarre pier started getting muddy since all the rain. I was thinking of taking the kids fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Was good and clear this am. Plenty of hardtails and ladyfish for the kiddos... Big redfish and Bobo's early for the rest of us. Saw a few tarpon earlier in the week...


----------

